# Gross, I Know, "Peeing Out Your Butt"???



## TorpedoButt (Apr 4, 1999)

Hi,Haven't been to this board in ages, but I thought I'd give it a shot. Normally, I just have soft to runny "D". Heck, sometimes I even have a solid one...yippee!!! But on occasion, not seeming to have anything to do with any specific food, etc, I will litterally "pee" a TON of D. Then comes the mucous. I don't get any cramps with it or anything, just kinda flys out. Gross. Sorry. Anybody else?


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Sounds exactly like me. Only there is usually some pain involved, which is generally relieved after going a few times. Makes a real mess in the toilet, doesn't it?Gross is right! We keep clorox wipes on the back of the can for such times!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

That was exactly what I had 3-5 times a day, ever day for six months. Unbelieveable. GI diagnosed IBS-D but nothing worked. Finally tried Xanax for my anxiety, D gone in 48 hours. Saw psychiatrist who diagnosed it as anxiety-induced D. Xanax and Effexor XR have changed my life for the better. Take care.


----------



## imamess (Nov 4, 2003)

yes and I feel for ya i'm in the same boat almost always.. ... now I'm so uncomfortable and beat up I'm calling the gi guy in the am I'm not sure what else to do. it's really running my life for the most part all the time i am never ok i need direction... feel better~G~


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I get that too. I use babywipes now instead of toilet roll as its softer on sore botty and cleans better.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have been there many, many times! It is amazing to me how well the Heather Van Vourous diet works: when you are "peeing out your butt" switch to white rice, not fats and plenty of soluble fiber: cooked veggies, saltine crackers, bananas. It really does work. I have been in your same situation and within a day was fine with the "diet."Leslie


----------

